# Detroit metro, MI 1 yr. f, free, craigslist



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This listing is in the Detroit Metro section but in the Fowlerville area, I believe


http://detroit.craigslist.org/pet/1039847474.html



"In desperate need of a home- I am 1, female, dark colors- i need someone that can handle my protective behavior, no kids- would make a good guard dog. My owner has to find a home, or i have to go to the shelter and they said they would put me to sleep. Call 248-863-8468"


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------

